# What are some of your favorite aquarium videos? and why?



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm trying to see what kind of videos people enjoy and why they like them.

Personally, I love Takashi Amano (R.I.P.) videos: *Amano setting up a giant river aquarium.* It's amazing.

I also love watching beautiful scapes with some nice music. It can be inspirational: *The Art of Planted Aquarim 2011*

I've been making a lot of different aquarium videos and I want to expand what I'm doing. Any ideas are helpful.

Here are some different examples of what I've done. You can see that all of the audio is basic but the difference in shooting styles and editing are very different:

*75G Amazon* - Long video, different views

*150G Amazon* - One view and very tranquil

*Betta Bowl /w Other Tanks in Background* - One view and very well shot and lit


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

My favourite are the green machine vids so far. Lots of others are inspiring, but those are very descriptive and educational as well.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going to second the green machines vote... Though some of amanos build videos are good as well, though tbh most of the videos I watch are either species videos for learning purposes before I aquire them, or equipment/setup videos for other ideas. I don't normally sit down and watch someone else's fish tank when I can stare at my own


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

This is some really great feedback so far. Thanks guys. Yea, those green machine videos are definitely well shot and very good information.

That's a great point about watching someones tank when you can just look at your own hahaha.


----------

